# Finished floor ideas over rubber membrane roof



## Bildr (Mar 28, 2009)

Any Ideas on a finshed floor on a deck over finshed living space above. This deck has a metal seamed floor but is going to be replaced with a new rubber membrane roof, I was thinking about maybe setting exterior tiles or maybe slate in a thin set. Can you apply that on the rubber roof?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Bildr said:


> Any Ideas on a finshed floor on a deck over finshed living space above. This deck has a metal seamed floor but is going to be replaced with a new rubber membrane roof, I was thinking about maybe setting exterior tiles or maybe slate in a thin set. Can you apply that on the rubber roof?



When they are torching the rubber roof just stick down the slate tile as they go along, you got to be kinda quick to set them while the roof is hot and sticky:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> When they are torching the rubber roof just stick down the slate tile as they go along, you got to be kinda quick to set them while the roof is hot and sticky:thumbsup:


:w00t: :w00t:


----------



## deck king (Mar 29, 2009)

Cole said:


> :w00t: :w00t:


you should have a stress layer between the roof and the deck surface, I would recommend a 2" space over the roof, then a 2 x 4 sub structure with connecting 4 x 4 post hot set on the roof ( over the rafters )
then a 3/4" T & G sub-floor if you want tile, I would not recommend Slate, as it doesn't waer well out doors, but us a porceline tile over a crack isolation boarder with a thin set mixed with epoxy and an epoxy grout.


----------



## RoofGod (Mar 21, 2008)

First off Rubber membrane roofs are not torched on and if you did use a torched modbit system it will not be gooey enough to set tiles. If it is it was over heated and is now junk. That recommendation is the most silly thing I have ever heard.
Any tile you set over your roof will crack from expansion/contraction unless you pour light weight concrete over the membrane first which will be a nightmare when the roof leaks.
Just lay a felt slip sheet and then put 2x2 concrete pavers over it. That way you can remove and replace when needed.
Be sure your roof deck can hold all the weight whatever you decide.


----------



## Sycamore (Jan 22, 2011)

*Thanks...you're the only sane guy out there.*

I'm setting a bluestone roof in Manhattan and sure as hell won't follow half the advice offered. Your post tells it strait. Thanks....



RoofGod said:


> First off Rubber membrane roofs are not torched on and if you did use a torched modbit system it will not be gooey enough to set tiles. If it is it was over heated and is now junk. That recommendation is the most silly thing I have ever heard.
> Any tile you set over your roof will crack from expansion/contraction unless you pour light weight concrete over the membrane first which will be a nightmare when the roof leaks.
> Just lay a felt slip sheet and then put 2x2 concrete pavers over it. That way you can remove and replace when needed.
> Be sure your roof deck can hold all the weight whatever you decide.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

If I was finishing an exterior floor over finished living space I'd look to the Schluter deck/drain system.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Rubber roof with floating sleepers on top, your choice of decking on that. The last time we used one inch mahogany sleepers with a rubber tape strip on the bottom, then we installed trex on top of that. Tough to get everything lined up with the deck floating, but once it starts coming together you can brace it back to the wall or roof.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Warren said:


> Rubber roof with floating sleepers on top, your choice of decking on that. The last time we used one inch mahogany sleepers with a rubber tape strip on the bottom, then we installed trex on top of that. Tough to get everything lined up with the deck floating, but once it starts coming together you can brace it back to the wall or roof.


That doesn't take into account the life of the seams. Or did you mean seamless EPDM? Just sayin'.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Sycamore said:


> I'm setting a bluestone roof in Manhattan and sure as hell won't follow half the advice offered. Your post tells it strait. Thanks....


nevermind. carry on.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

floating sleepers with water chanels notched in them and any kind of decking on top. we did one with 4'x4' sections for future cleaning or droped items or the posability of repair.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Oct 26, 2008)

Sealoflex CT waterproofing system... the tile can be tine set direct to it.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

jmiller said:


> If I was finishing an exterior floor over finished living space I'd look to the Schluter deck/drain system.


http://www.schluter.com/5228.aspx


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I put slate on my master balcony on my personal home. Bought the house a couple years ago when it was three years old. the previous owner/contractor put a rubber roof on it and it leaked. To sturdy it up we put 5/8 5ply cdx over the rubber roof then ice and water then base and finaly smooth surface torch down. On top of that went slate tiles of course over mud. Want to say special flexible grout was used. 

The flat area is not large and two years later it's holding up as suspected. We seal it twice a year.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

This link to my website about roof decks may shed some light on the subject. I wrote this because what you asked is a common question posed to me often in the Chicago area. With real estate going sky high, even with the crash I think property is still small and over priced, people are going up to find their back yards. A big problem that I see alot of, is installing a fancy deck on a cheap roof. It sounds to me like this might be a mistake you are about to make.

While my article doesn't talk at all about what kind of decking to install, it does tell you how to not only properly install the roof but protect it from the deck. You see, you can NOT just slap a deck on a roof and expect things to be all well and good. You will have problems if the proper precautions are not taken. 

Read it and feel free to ask any specific questions you may have: Chicago Roof Decks, What you Need to Know.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We have used EPDM under alot of different deck styles. Seems alot of people here have a hard time properly sealing the seams on EPDM. If your real worried use a 90 mil with 6" seams. All we have ever done is 60 mil with 3" seams and have not had any problems with seam or detail issues.


----------



## deckman99 (Oct 28, 2010)

*roof over roof*

Does anyone have the experience or knowledge on building a truss roof plywood and roof shingles, directly over an existing flat roof.
old flat roof is shot but the architect and owner think it can be done.

The bearing points will be supported and cleaned.

I'm worried about the weight and the potential rotting under the now leaking roof, not to mention the fire hazard that will be living in this attic.

The architect was going to give me a letter addressing these problems but I've been waiting over a month no letter yet.
Everyone involved is gearing up to move forward with this project.
It is a nice one looks great on paper and involves over 75 condo units.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Pop the top and start over from there. If they just want to build over what's there, walk away IMO. Kinda way off topic though deckman.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah little off topic but while we are here... Alot of people here cry about flat roofs and how they shouldnt be in this area. Is it my fault you bought the cheapest ballasted EPDM you could, Or you had someone spray foam over your bur? No no its not. To frame over a building with 70 or so condo's I would guess that it will cost 2-3 times as much to frame over deck and shingle these areas. That money would buy one heck of a "flat" roof that would last much longer.


----------

